# Small power heads for the Sump



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I've recently redone my sump and adopted a no live rock/sand bed design in my new sump. The sump is white and red (to match all my shiny new vertex equipment lol) so I you can see the detritus that settles. I'm looking to put a power head in the sump that will be automated to run a few times a day to keep the detritus in suspension and transport it out to the skimmer or filter sock in the return chamber. 

The criteria are, it has to be small, powerful (think sandstorm!) and quiet. So far I have looked at these pumps...

Tunze has two new uber compact Turbelle nanostream 6020/6040 pumps coming out soon and they look perfect for my application. 6020 is the budget model and only does ~660g/Hr but has an attractive price of $50.00. The 6040 is controllable and does ~1100g/hr. Interestingly enough the msrp is ~$140.00. 

I could stick my spare mp10WES in there - it seems a bit of a waste although it fits the best space and power wise. 

I saw the Jebao RW-4 at Fragbox and it is smallish and powerful. However I'm still leery on Jebao pumps for reasons I've stated elsewhere on the forum. 

Korilias are too big and the smaller ones don't have the flow I'm looking for. I just sold two to another forum member and still have one in reserve but don't see them as ideal. 

So what else should I be looking at?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Check out the Oceanic biocube pump, it is small and quiet. I am using it in my sump. But it only has 250g/hr, not sure how big your sump is.

On sale at JL for $26 ish.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

go with the mp10, not a waste at all


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

if you are running a reactor(s) - just plumb the outflow back into area of the sump where the detritus is collecting. If you want to get fancy - connect it to some loc-line fittings.

You can always use a maxi-jet - think they are about $15.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

notclear said:


> Check out the Oceanic biocube pump, it is small and quiet. I am using it in my sump. But it only has 250g/hr, not sure how big your sump is.
> 
> On sale at JL for $26 ish.


Hm.. I have one of those somewhere I can give it a go , the sump is ~20 gallons. Cheers 



altcharacter said:


> go with the mp10, not a waste at all


I don't know, I'll only be running it for a few minutes every few hours - i'd rather use it for serious work lol.



noy said:


> if you are running a reactor(s) - just plumb the outflow back into area of the sump where the detritus is collecting. If you want to get fancy - connect it to some loc-line fittings.
> 
> You can always use a maxi-jet - think they are about $15.


Hm that's an idea.. I have a new reactor that is fed by a EHEIM 1000 series pump that needs to brought online. But by the time I dial it back for the GFO to tumble slowly, I'm not sure the output will be very strong. Still, might be worth the try..won't cost anything 

I also have 2 or 3 maxi jets kicking around, I seem to recall them having problems so I only use them for short term standalone work.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I would just use a old maxi jet or comparable to run. It's only function is to move the poop. I have a korilia in my sump and run it constant. They are only 10 watts. It also keeps the scum from collecting on the surface of the water in the sump.

-dan


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

If you have an oversized return pump for your volume, design a manifold that directs some of that flow to each chamber of your sump.
I run 3 reactors, a fuge, acclimation tank, a spray bar (soon to be ATS), and 2 streams in the sump from one DC2640. I have a rotating water deflector on one of these streams that does a great job scattering detritus which gets trapped with sponge between the baffles. And the pump still only runs mid capacity. I like to keep electric consumption low.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am planning on upgrading my return pump and the replacement will be oversized for sure. Only thing is that adding a manifold to the mix will require substantial replumbing. I do love the idea however, so I certainly will keep that in mind for future builds


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

deeznutz said:


> I would just use a old maxi jet or comparable to run. It's only function is to move the poop. I have a korilia in my sump and run it constant. They are only 10 watts. It also keeps the scum from collecting on the surface of the water in the sump.
> 
> -dan


Dan do you run yours intermittently or 24/7?


----------

